
Show HN: Offline First Todo App Made with PouchDB and ServiceWorkers - oblib
https://cherrypc.com/todo/index.html
======
lecarore
When you mean "offline first", it's actually "no online storage at all", right
?

~~~
oblib
Yes, it's really "Offline Only" I suppose, though it's a small matter to make
it sync with a remote CouchDB.

------
oblib
I've updated this app to implement Service Workers and made a few other
changes to improve usability.

It's a simple demo using PouchDB/jQuery/Bootstrap to create a feature rich,
single page, offline first app.

